# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه هفتگی #رایگان کامل و جامع, به همراه زمان بندی دقیق برای هر درس

## WickedSick

سلام خدمت دوستان کنکوری عزیز.
ویکد اسپیکینگ هییِر. بازم با یه تاپیک دیگه اومدیم خدمتتون.
از اونجایی که خیلیاتون درگیر ساعت مطالعه بودین و خیلیاتون سوال بود واستون هر درس رو کِی, چه مقدار, چجور و... بخونین
یا خیلیاتون زمان بندی براتون مشکل بود
نمیدونستین چجور روز رو تقسیم کنین یا اینکه زمان های مُرده رو به حداقل کاهش بدین, 
یه برنامه کلی براتون ریختم. امیدوارم که براتون مفید باشه.








قاعدتا هیچ بقالی نمیگه ماست من ترشه. منم نکات کلی این برنامه رو براتون میگم.
نکات کلی:
*1) این برنامه رو واقعا روش فکر کردم و خیلی دقیق و ریز روش زوم کردم. تقریبا همه چیز توش رعایت شده! زمان مناسب بین اختصاصی و عمومی/یکی در میون بودن دروس اختصاصی و عمومی/ استراحت مناسب بین دروس برای کم شدن خستگی ذهنی/ و همچنین یه نکته خیلی مهم.
اینکه ساعتای 4 تا 6 و 1 تا 3 که ساعتای کم بازده ای هستن, رو حد الامکان توشون درس نذاشتم یا اگه گذاشتم درس سبکی بوده.*
*
2) ساعت بیداریتون 7 صبح باشه. چون هم برای کنکور آماده بشین و هم اینکه بازدهی مغز انسان توی صبح بهتره. و همچنین این رو هم بگم. نیم ساعت صبحونه کافیه! خیلیاتون صبحونه رو کِش میدین. کم کم میرید سمت گوشی و... به خودتون میاید ساعت 11 شده و شما موندین و کلی درس نخونده.
عمدا فاصله صبحونه رو کم کردم.*

*3) استراحت های 15 دیقه ای بین درس ها: فقط و فقط فیزیکن. یعنی میتونین برید با خانواده حرف بزنین. یا برید یه چرخ توی حیاط بزنین. و... به هیچ وجه من الوجوه سمت گوشی و... نمیرید.
استراحت 1-2 ساعته: اونجا هم میتونین بخوابین. هم میتونین گوشی و... استفاده کنین. در حد معقول!*

توجه کنین این برنامه ریزی کلی
*ساعت کلی مطالعه:
2 ساعت زیست
1:45 ساعت شیمی
1:15 فیزیک/ریاضی چرخشی

45 دقیقه ادبیات
30 دقیقه عربی
30 دقیقه زبان/دینی چرخشی.

ساعت مطالعه در کل: 7 ساعت

*

----------


## Melikamg

من زبان 1 ساعت میخونم 
 همینه ک هس  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):  
اصن من کل روز شیمی و  زبان میخونم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mysterious

*مرسی دوست خوبم*-*❤❤*

----------


## Melikamg

من زبان 1 ساعت میخونم 
 همینه ک هس  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):  
اصن من کل روز شیمی و  زبان میخونم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## tiny-ghost

ممنون دوست عزیز. :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mohi.goli

مرسیی  :Yahoo (1):  خیلی نیازش داشتم  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## tiny-ghost

فقط شبش چیکار کنیم؟شب نداره

----------


## WickedSick

خواهش میکنم : ) از کسایی که تشکر کردن.





> فقط شبش چیکار کنیم؟شب نداره


عمدا شب رو خالی گذاشتم. هم اینکه بازدهیش به نسبت کمتره. هم اینکه زودتر بخوابین. و هم اینکه جلوتر وقتی ساعت مطالعتون بیشتر شد مثلا 10 ساعت, اون مازادش رو بذارید برای شب.

----------


## Fcbvb

> سلام خدمت دوستان کنکوری عزیز.
> ویکد اسپیکینگ هییِر. بازم با یه تاپیک دیگه اومدیم خدمتتون.
> از اونجایی که خیلیاتون درگیر ساعت مطالعه بودین و خیلیاتون سوال بود واستون هر درس رو کِی, چه مقدار, چجور و... بخونین
> یا خیلیاتون زمان بندی براتون مشکل بود
> نمیدونستین چجور روز رو تقسیم کنین یا اینکه زمان های مُرده رو به حداقل کاهش بدین, 
> یه برنامه کلی براتون ریختم. امیدوارم که براتون مفید باشه.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اولا واقعا ممنونم ازت واسه زحمتی که کشیدی
دوما زمان مطالعه زیست و شیمی واقعا پایینه
سوما این برنامه واسه ی تو نوشته شدع
مثلا ممکنه یه نفر ساعته ناهارش یک و نیم باشه 
و اینکه خیلیام هستن که بعد ازظهز بهتر یاد میگیرن هر درس رو و یه چیزه عام نیست که گیرایه همه کم باشه تو  این بازه زمانی

کله صحبتایه من رو اینکه حتما هر شخصی برنامه شخصی خودش رو بنویسه 
بدونه چ زمان رو میتونع درس های سنگین تر رو مطالعه کنه چ زمانی درس های سبک تر

بعدشم طوری که من دیدم شما زیست دهم رو اول مطالعه میکنید بعدش میرید سراغ زیست یازدهم! فک نکنم کار جالبی باشه اینکار

----------


## amirloard

سلام کلی ایراد داره برنامتون عزیز . قطعا برنامه تستی که من دارم اماده کنم ببینید متوجه ایرادات برنامتون میشید

----------


## mlt

فقط دو نکته
من معمولا۱ ناهار میخورم :Yahoo (94): 
و اینکه من ساعت۷رو کتاب بلند بشم مامانم جرم میده :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Fcbvb

> فقط دو نکته
> من معمولا۱ ناهار میخورم
> و اینکه من ساعت۷رو کتاب بلند بشم مامانم جرم میده


تو که همش تو انجمنی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Fcbvb

> سلام کلی ایراد داره برنامتون عزیز . قطعا برنامه تستی که من دارم اماده کنم ببینید متوجه ایرادات برنامتون میشید


شمام برنامتون رو همینجا بذارید لطفا

----------


## WickedSick

> اولا واقعا ممنونم ازت واسه زحمتی که کشیدی
> دوما زمان مطالعه زیست و شیمی واقعا پایینه
> سوما این برنامه واسه ی تو نوشته شدع
> مثلا ممکنه یه نفر ساعته ناهارش یک و نیم باشه 
> و اینکه خیلیام هستن که بعد ازظهز بهتر یاد میگیرن هر درس رو و یه چیزه عام نیست که گیرایه همه کم باشه تو  این بازه زمانی
> 
> کله صحبتایه من رو اینکه حتما هر شخصی برنامه شخصی خودش رو بنویسه 
> بدونه چ زمان رو میتونع درس های سنگین تر رو مطالعه کنه چ زمانی درس های سبک تر
> 
> بعدشم طوری که من دیدم شما زیست دهم رو اول مطالعه میکنید بعدش میرید سراغ زیست یازدهم! فک نکنم کار جالبی باشه اینکار


عزیزم الان اولشه
به اینم فک کن. قطعا جلوتر وقتی ساعت مطالعه بالاتر میره, به اندازه بیشتری به زیست بها داده میشه. در حال حاضر نسبت ها کاملا منطقی و منظمن. از این لحاظ شک نکنین.

خب دقیقا. نکته همینه. برنامه "کلی" هستش و نه ریز ریز ریز. قطعا ریزتر, صحیح تره. ولی نمیشه تحت عنوان یه تاپیک زدش. بله هیچکس منکِر این نیس که برنامه دقیق رو هرکس باید خودش بنویسه.
هدف از این تاپیک, نشون دادن راه کلی  و یجور راهنمایی هستش.

خب دیگه. من هم صبح رو وارد کردم و هم بعد از ظهر و عصرو. توجه کنین
تایم 1 تا 3 تقریبا توی هر فردی ساعت مُرده حساب میشه. حتی حساب هم نشه, بازده کمتری نسبت به بقیه ساعت ها داره.

من اصلا اینجا ننوشتم که زیست دهم یا زیست یازدهم! اون P.2 ها مخفف شده Part 2 هستن. یعنی زیست و یا بقیه رو(هرچی میخواین بخونین) برای اینکه پشت سر هم نباشه و خسته نشین, جدا جدا بشه. اینجوری خیلی بهتره.

----------


## WickedSick

> فقط دو نکته
> من معمولا۱ ناهار میخورم


منم همینو عرض کردم
برنامه "کلی" هستش. شما قطعا میتونین یه سری تایم هارو جابجا کنین. مثلا اگه نهار میخواین بخورین یا تایم نهارتون متفاوته, یه مقدار ساعتارو جابجا کنین که بخونه و هماهنگ باشه.




> سلام کلی ایراد داره برنامتون عزیز . قطعا برنامه  تستی که من دارم اماده کنم ببینید متوجه ایرادات برنامتون میشید


تاج سری. فقط من حس میکنم یه کنکوری مشغله های بیشتری داره تا یکی مثل من که کنکورشو داده و تموم شده.

----------


## amirloard

حتما جناب

----------


## mlt

> تو که همش تو انجمنی


نه بابا
اگه دقت کنی من یا ظهر میام یا شب۹به بعد

----------


## mlt

> منم همینو عرض کردم
> برنامه "کلی" هستش. شما قطعا میتونین یه سری تایم هارو جابجا کنین. مثلا اگه نهار میخواین بخورین یا تایم نهارتون متفاوته, یه مقدار ساعتارو جابجا کنین که بخونه و هماهنگ باشه.
> 
> 
> 
> تاج سری. فقط من حس میکنم یه کنکوری مشغله های بیشتری داره تا یکی مثل من که کنکورشو داده و تموم شده.


والا من اینو رو شوخی گفتم نمیدونستم جدی هستی

----------


## WickedSick

> والا من اینو رو شوخی گفتم نمیدونستم جدی هستی


نه عزیزم :Yahoo (4):  میدونم شوخی میکنی :Yahoo (1): 
ولی من کلی گفتم. اگه هم واقعا مثلا نمیتونی تایم نهارت ۱۲ باشه، عیبی نداره. جابجاشون کن و اوکی میشن
کمکیم بود بگو.

----------


## Amin6

*تو برنامه ريزى نياز نيست حجم درس رو مشخص كنيم؟! صرفا همين كه تايم بندى كنيم برا درس هاى مختلف كافيه؟!

پ.ن: خصوصيتم بى زحمت چك كن*

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام خدمت دوستان کنکوری عزیز.
> ویکد اسپیکینگ هییِر. بازم با یه تاپیک دیگه اومدیم خدمتتون.
> از اونجایی که خیلیاتون درگیر ساعت مطالعه بودین و خیلیاتون سوال بود واستون هر درس رو کِی, چه مقدار, چجور و... بخونین
> یا خیلیاتون زمان بندی براتون مشکل بود
> نمیدونستین چجور روز رو تقسیم کنین یا اینکه زمان های مُرده رو به حداقل کاهش بدین, 
> یه برنامه کلی براتون ریختم. امیدوارم که براتون مفید باشه.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


سلام ممنون زحمت کشیدین 

ولی یه چیزی گفتید 4-6 درس سبک گذاشتم چون بازده کم هست ولی اینجا ریاضی و فیزیک خورده که 

من همیشه ساعت 10 از خواب پا میشم  :Yahoo (21):  (بخاطر کنکور تازه زورمو دارم میزنم زود پاشم مثلا  :Yahoo (4):  )
چطوری 10 رو بکنم 7 صبح و همینطور طول روز خوابم نگیره
من 10 صبح پا میشم تا صبحونه بخورم و برسم کتابخونه میشه 11

شبم زود بخابم باز تاثیری نداره 


تایممونو کی باید از 7 ساعت بیشتر کنیم؟ ینی تو چه ماهی یا چند روز و یا چند وقت بعد؟

=====================

جدا از بحث من

 رفتم روش های مطالعاتی نفرات برتر رو خوندم میگفتن مثلا در مورد شیمی: اول از روی کتاب میخوندم و بعد از درسنامه کمک اموزشی میخوندم اون بخش رو دقیق و مفهومی و بعداز اون تست میزدم خیلی زیاد و در اخر نکات جدید رو یادداشت میکردم توی کتاب درسیم 

چطوری میشه انجام داد فکرشو بکن شیمی 1.45 هست چطوری همه این کارارو توش جا کرده؟ من یه روز انجام دادم تو این مدت فقط تونستم مبحث رادرفورد و ازمایش هاش و طیف نشری خطی بخونم تازه به خلاصه نویسی و یادداشت نکته جدیدم نرسیدم گذاشتم واسه شب  
اینجوری پیش برم تا اخر سال تموم نمیشه

----------


## WickedSick

> *تو برنامه ريزى نياز نيست حجم درس رو مشخص كنيم؟! صرفا همين كه تايم بندى كنيم برا درس هاى مختلف كافيه؟!
> 
> پ.ن: خصوصيتم بى زحمت چك كن*


حجن درسم مشخص کردم عزیزم
ببین اینا کلی ان. هدف من نشون دادن راه کلی بود. حالا ابنکه هر درس رو چقد بخونی و کِی بخونی بستگی به خودت داره. بیشتر هدفم، راهنمایی بود.

----------


## amirloard

فایل اکسل بدست اوردن تراز کنکور رایگان ( 99 درصد تضمینی !) کنار برنامه ریزی برای اونایی که کنکور ازمایشی نمیدن از این فایل اکسل استفاده کنن که ساختم برای بدست اوردن ترازشون

----------


## Amin6

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط WickedSick


حجن درسم مشخص کردم عزیزم
ببین اینا کلی ان. هدف من نشون دادن راه کلی بود. حالا ابنکه هر درس رو چقد بخونی و کِی بخونی بستگی به خودت داره. بیشتر هدفم، راهنمایی بود.


حجم درس منظورم اينه مثلا زيست شنبه بنويسم فصل ١ صفحه ١ تا ١٠ مثلا! فرداشو بنويسيم ١٠تا١٥
واسه همه درسا اينجورى!
لازمه؟*

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام ممنون زحمت کشیدین 
> 
> ولی یه چیزی گفتید 4-6 درس سبک گذاشتم چون بازده کم هست ولی اینجا ریاضی و فیزیک خورده که 
> 
> من همیشه ساعت 10 از خواب پا میشم  (بخاطر کنکور تازه زورمو دارم میزنم زود پاشم مثلا  )
> چطوری 10 رو بکنم 7 صبح و همینطور طول روز خوابم نگیره
> من 10 صبح پا میشم تا صبحونه بخورم و برسم کتابخونه میشه 11
> 
> شبم زود بخابم باز تاثیری نداره 
> ...


اون ۵ تا ۶ه. این تایم یه نموره بهتره.

۱۰م بیدار میشی موردی نیس :Yahoo (4): 
ببینین بازم میگم. هدف من یجورایی نشون دادن راه کلی بهتوت بود.
حالا مهم نیس اینکه ۱۰ بیدار میشین(گرجه توصیه من روی سحرخیزیه) اگه ۱۰م بیدار میشین، تایم رو مطابق اون عقب یا جلو بکشین. اینجور هماهنگ میشه.

تایم رو هم جلوتر میگم. ازون لحاظم موردی نیس. میگم بهتون جه زمانی ساعت مطالعتون رو بیشتر کنین.

خب الان نه مباحثی که یرای آزمون میونین اونقد زیاده
و نیازه اینقد فرمالیته کار کنین و نه مباحث سختن! توجه کنین. شیوه مطالعه رو بخونین از هر تاپیک. و طبق اون پیش برید. ۱.۴۵ هم برای الان و تا آبان ماهه حداکثر. بهد از اون یاعت مطالعتون بیشتر میشه و* به تبعش، ۱.۴۵ ساعت شیمی هم افزایش پیدا میکنه.*

----------


## WickedSick

> *
> حجم درس منظورم اينه مثلا زيست شنبه بنويسم فصل ١ صفحه ١ تا ١٠ مثلا! فرداشو بنويسيم ١٠تا١٥
> واسه همه درسا اينجورى!
> لازمه؟*


خیر نیازی نیست
من به دانش آموزامم میگم حجمی درس نخونن و ساعتی بخونن بیشتز. چون هر صفحه از کتاب با اون یکی متفاوته. شما یه صفحه و تستاشو ممکنه توی ۱۰ دیقه بزنی. صفحه بعدیش سخت تر باشه و توی ۱ ساعت بزنی!




> فایل اکسل بدست اوردن تراز کنکور رایگان ( 99 درصد تضمینی !) کنار برنامه ریزی برای اونایی که کنکور ازمایشی نمیدن از این فایل اکسل استفاده کنن که ساختم برای بدست اوردن ترازشون


اینکه میانگین درصده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amirloard

> خیر نیازی نیست
> من به دانش آموزامم میگم حجمی درس نخونن و ساعتی بخونن بیشتز. چون هر صفحه از کتاب با اون یکی متفاوته. شما یه صفحه و تستاشو ممکنه توی ۱۰ دیقه بزنی. صفحه بعدیش سخت تر باشه و توی ۱ ساعت بزنی!
> 
> 
> 
> اینکه میانگین درصده


میانگین درصد نیست ، خود تراز کنکور هست ، اگر بازکنید میبیند تشکر ، میانگین درصد هم برای فرمول لازم هست که من خودم گذاشتم

----------


## fisae

Good  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## WickedSick

> Good


عزیزی :Yahoo (8):

----------


## eli_j_p

سلام دکتر.ممنون خیلی خوب بود

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام دکتر.ممنون خیلی خوب بود


خواهش میکنم خانم 
وظیفست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _Nyusha_

عالی بود واس استارت که آدمو خسته نکنه

----------


## WickedSick

> عالی بود واس استارت که آدمو خسته نکنه


خواهش میشه که  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## e.k

ببخشید من جدا نمی دونم دینی و ادبیاتو چطور بخونم اگه میشه راهنمایی کنین

----------


## WickedSick

> ببخشید من جدا نمی دونم دینی و ادبیاتو چطور بخونم اگه میشه راهنمایی کنین


سلام عزیز
وقتتون بخیر.
شیوه مطالعه رو براتون کپی کردم. هر سوال دیگه ای داشتین بپرسین : )



> ادبیات: 
> زبان فارسی 4 سوال قرابت 8 سوال آرایه 3 سوال واژگان 3و...
> توصیه میکنم که هیچ مطلبی رو حذف نکنین. نهایتا یه مقدار از زبان فارسی  اونم قسمتای سخت رو صرفا اگه دیدید وضعیت خیلی قاراشمیشه حذف کنین.
> 
> 
> اینطور بگم بهتون که شما میاید اول از روی لقمه ها و کتاب درسی مطالب مربوط  به آزمون رو میخونین. مثلا واژگان و معانی ابیات و تاریخ ادبیات دروس 10  تا 20 سال دوم رو.
> اینم بگم که یادگیریش فرایندی کاملا تدریجیه. اینطور انتظار نداشته باشید  که تو یه روز همه اینارو به خاطر بپسارید! بلکه باید کم کم و به مرور یاد  بگیرید.
> مثلا توی تایم های مرده تون, وقتی که لَش() میکنین, و امثالهم میتونین بخونین که کم کم وارد ذهنتون شه این مباحث.
> نصف تایم مطالعتون رو اینطور اختصاص بدید. نصف دیگه رو هم به موضوعی خوندن  اختصاص بدید چون ادبیات بسیار مهمه که تست زیاد بزنین و روش تست زدن دستتون  بیادش.
> مثلا هردفعه 20 تست قرابت از هر درسی بزنین, 10 تست آرایه, 10 تست واژگان و تاریخ ادبیات و...





> دینی:
> دینی نصف نصفه تقریبا. نصفش آیات نصفش هم مطالب حفظی.
> مطالب حفظی رو که صرفا باید زیاد بخونین و کم کم وارد مغزتون شن
> در مورد آیه ها که اتفاقا خیلی مهم هم هستن بگم..
> هر درس میانگین 4-5 تا آیه داره که بعضی از این آیات بسیار مهم هستن.
> هر آیه هم میانگین 2 تا پیام یا مفهوم داره. 
> شما میاید آیه رو جلوی خودتون میزارید. یه ترجمه "کلی ولی خلاصه" ازش رو به خاطر میسپارید.
> مخصوصا اینکه برخی از آیات در رابطه با گروه خاصی از افراد هستن..
> پیام هاش هم, با خوندن 3-4 کلمه اول هر آیه سعی میکنین بین آیه و پیام هاش ارتباط برقرار کنین.
> مثلا میگید: "یا ایها الذین آمنو استعینوا بالصبر..." خب پیام های این میشن فلان و فلان.

----------


## reza2018

> سلام عزیز
> وقتتون بخیر.
> شیوه مطالعه رو براتون کپی کردم. هر سوال دیگه ای داشتین بپرسین : )


سلام،بنظرتون برای زیست نظام جدید چه کتاب تستی خوب هست؟

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام،بنظرتون برای زیست نظام جدید چه کتاب تستی خوب هست؟


زیست خیلی سبزِ ماز
البته آیکیو هم خوبه واقفا

----------


## reza2018

> زیست خیلی سبزِ ماز
> البته آیکیو هم خوبه واقفا


آیکیو زیست جدید مگه منتشر شده؟
ممکن یه توضیحی بدی در مورد زیست پایه خیلی سبز؟از میکرو بهتره؟

----------


## e.k

> سلام عزیز
> وقتتون بخیر.
> شیوه مطالعه رو براتون کپی کردم. هر سوال دیگه ای داشتین بپرسین : )


خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون خیلی مفید بود 
شما کدوم کتاب تست رو برای عربی زبان  فارسی و دینی و فیزیک پیشنهاد ممی کنید؟

----------


## e.k

> آیکیو زیست جدید مگه منتشر شده؟
> ممکن یه توضیحی بدی در مورد زیست پایه خیلی سبز؟از میکرو بهتره؟


 شما تا حالا از کتاب ایکیو استفاده کردین؟

----------


## reza2018

> شما تا حالا از کتاب ایکیو استفاده کردین؟


 اگر منظورتون آیکیو زیست هست هنوز منتشر نشده،احتمالا جلد دوازدهمش در روز های آینده منتشر میشه

----------


## تازه کار

اینکه همش استراحته :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mostafa-110

کارتون قابل تحسینه

----------


## WickedSick

> آیکیو زیست جدید مگه منتشر شده؟
> ممکن یه توضیحی بدی در مورد زیست پایه خیلی سبز؟از میکرو بهتره؟


آره عزیزم میگن بهتره. البته منظورم این کتاب جدیدشونه که  با همکاری با ماز زدنش

----------


## WickedSick

> خیلی ممنون از راهنماییتون خیلی مفید بود 
> شما کدوم کتاب تست رو برای عربی زبان  فارسی و دینی و فیزیک پیشنهاد ممی کنید؟


خواهش میکنم : )
نظام قدیم یا جدید؟

----------


## e.k

> خواهش میکنم : )
> نظام قدیم یا جدید؟


 جدید

----------


## e.k

> زیست خیلی سبزِ ماز
> البته آیکیو هم خوبه واقفا


 بین این دوتا کدومو بیشتر پیشنهاد می کنین؟
پینوکیو برای زیست چطوره؟

----------


## smer

خیلی هم عالی فقط امیدوارم ادامه پیدا کنه  :Yahoo (4):  
ولی هفت ساعت خیلی کم نیست ؟

----------


## zaaaahra

شما نظام جدیدی استارتر؟کتاب تست سطح خوب برا شیمی چی بخرم ؟زیست ای کیو خوبه؟

----------


## WickedSick

> بین این دوتا کدومو بیشتر پیشنهاد می کنین؟
> پینوکیو برای زیست چطوره؟


من خودم اولی...تعریفشو بیشتر شنیدم و چن نفر از دانش آموزامم 
و ممبرای گروهمم همینو گفتن.

----------


## WickedSick

> خیلی هم عالی فقط امیدوارم ادامه پیدا کنه  
> ولی هفت ساعت خیلی کم نیست ؟


خواهش میکنم
چشم حتما ادامه میدم شما حمایت کنین : )
نه عزیز.‌برای رنج اواخر تابستون(وقتی تاپیکو زدم) تا اواخر مهر ماه، ۷ ساعت خوبه. بعدش یواش یواش افزایش بدین مثلا دی ۹ ساعت بخونین و...

----------


## WickedSick

> شما نظام جدیدی استارتر؟کتاب تست سطح خوب برا شیمی چی بخرم ؟زیست ای کیو خوبه؟


من دانشجو ام عزیز. : )
نظام قدیمین یا جدید؟

----------


## zaaaahra

> من دانشجو ام عزیز. : )
> نظام قدیمین یا جدید؟


نظام جدید

----------


## Sadaf122

ممنون فقط یه سوال
به نظر شما برای هر درس فقط یه منبع کافیه؟
الان من برا شیمی پایه ایکیو زدم و تموم کردم تستاشو
حالا تو این هفته باقی مونده بیام سه سطحی بزنم بهتره یا همون ایکیو رو مرور کنم؟

----------


## WickedSick

> نظام جدید


شیمی، ایکیو خوبه اگه سطح بالا میخواین 
زیست هم، هم خیلی سبزِ ماز خوبه، و هم ایکیو  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## WickedSick

> ممنون فقط یه سوال
> به نظر شما برای هر درس فقط یه منبع کافیه؟
> الان من برا شیمی پایه ایکیو زدم و تموم کردم تستاشو
> حالا تو این هفته باقی مونده بیام سه سطحی بزنم بهتره یا همون ایکیو رو مرور کنم؟


اگه‌مرور نکردبن که شک نکنین بابد مرور کنبن
تستای علامت دارتونو!

درمورد منبع هم بله تک منبعی باشین. بجز شیمی که موج آزمون هم نیازه، و ادبیات و عربی که‌مفصل گفتم : )

----------

